
Facebook Requires Social Fixer Browser Extension To Remove Key Features - Nimi
http://socialfixer.com/blog/2013/10/05/facebook-requires-social-fixer-browser-extension-to-remove-key-features/
======
RobChafer
I don't understand why this isn't getting more traction. FB are effectively
saying they should control what the browser is showing.

------
Randgalt
Terrible news. Very upsetting.

------
RobChafer
Do Facebook have any rights at all to dictate what browser extensions do?

